
What Was the Greatest Era for Innovation? A Brief Guided Tour (2016) - Hooke
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/15/upshot/what-was-the-greatest-era-for-american-innovation-a-brief-guided-tour.html
======
balnaphone
[https://archive.is/6Iqy2](https://archive.is/6Iqy2)

------
TedDoesntTalk
Non paywalled link?

